# emerge --depclean de forma segura + afinar mi gentoo

## johpunk

bueno resulta que desde que actualize a ~amd64 note que se me instalaron muchisimas cosas "mugre" que ni idea si las esta usando actualmente mi s.o o no, para darles un ejemplo en  aplicaciones > programacion se me han instalado cosas como pyalamode pyshell pycrust sandbox XRCed que las intente eliminar y dice que no existen, y sin saber cuantas cosas mas tengo instaladas =_=  y pues por eso e decidido ejecutar emerge --depclean, tambien pq e notado ultimamente el gnome algo lento al arranque "nose si eso tenga algo que ver" pero antes de eso queria preguntarles sobre alguna forma segura de como ejecutarlo porque me quiere eliminar 110 paquetes de los cuales va dev-lang/python pero una version anterior, y varios paquetes mas que estoy seguro de que si los elimino se romperia mi gentoo. veo que hay una parte donde se puede omitir o proteger algun paquete para lo del --depclean pero no se como hacerlo. en fin aca les dejo tambien las USE por si tambien gracias a eso se me instalo todo eso al cambiar de rama

 *Quote:*   

> USE= "consolekit svg cairo wmp xv webkit theora utils jingle win32codecs glitz xcb vhost devil guitarhero mikmod gif expat ldap nsplugin libwww arts tiff v4l v4l2 encode python libsexy gd xml midi gstreamer vorbis libburn nm-applet opengl ppds pic mysql mysqli ctype pcre session unicode ssl apache2 win32codecs bzip2 perl zlib alsa xulrunner cups dvd dvdread jpeg png fuse mp3 nls automount dbus hal gtk2 gtk X mmx sse sse2"

 

las ultimas 3 que agrege fue pq me las pidio para hacer el cambio de rama.

----------

## i92guboj

En un sistema sano, --depclean debería funcionar sin problemas. Aunque yo no puedo certificar que el tuyo esté bien al 100%.

En cuanto a lo de python, asegúrate de ejecutar python-updater para migrar todos los módulos relevantes a la última versión de python que tengas. También deberías asegurarte de ejecutar emerge -DNa world para asegurarte de que las use flags están al día, y revdep-rebuild por si acaso.

Una forma de ir más seguro si la lista te parece demasiado larga o sospechosa sería ir desinstalando manualmente paquetes de la lista que sean inofensivos, hasta que la lista sea más pequeña y manejable. 

En cuanto a evitar la desinstalación de paquetes concretos: --depclean elimina todos los paquetes que no sean parte de world o dependencias de estos. Así que la forma más sencilla de evitar la desinstalación de un paquete es añadirlo a world. Lo puedes hacer a mano, editando el fichero, o bien emergiéndolo (sin -1 o --oneshot, por supuesto).

----------

## johpunk

sobre lo del python-updater eso lo ejecute recien cambie de arquitectura vale asi o lo vuelvo a ejecutar?  ya ejecute emerge -DNa world y revdep-rebuild y sobre lo de añadir manualmente al world sin --oneshot nunca e instalado ningun paquete con ese parametro siempre lo e hecho de forma normal "emere xxx"  creo yo que seria bueno que despues del --depclean volver a ejecutar revdep-rebuild no? es que quier estar seguro antes que cargarme el gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Txema

Si no quieres cargarte gentoo, lo que tienes que hacer es acostumbrarte a usar la opción -p (--pretend) tanto con emerge como con revdep-rebuild, para ver primero lo que va a hacer y si te parece bien lo vuelves a ejecutar sin esa opción. En emerge lo tienes más fácil aún con la opción -a (--ask) que te ofrece la posibilidad de cancelar el proceso si algo no te parece correcto o que continúe como si no hubiera pasado nada.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> sobre lo del python-updater eso lo ejecute recien cambie de arquitectura vale asi o lo vuelvo a ejecutar?

 

pyhon-updater no tiene nada que ver con la arquitectura, lo debes ejecutar al actualizar tu versión de python, por ejemplo de 2.5.x a 2.6.y.

 *Quote:*   

>  ya ejecute emerge -DNa world y revdep-rebuild y sobre lo de añadir manualmente al world sin --oneshot nunca e instalado ningun paquete con ese parametro siempre lo e hecho de forma normal "emere xxx"  creo yo que seria bueno que despues del --depclean volver a ejecutar revdep-rebuild no? es que quier estar seguro antes que cargarme el gentoo  

 

No te preocupes por eso, si algún programa se rompe por causa de una librería siempre lo puedes recompilar. Gentoo necesita bien poco para poder funcionar, lo demás siempre se puede arreglar.

----------

## johpunk

oks ya les comentare como me fue   :Cool: 

----------

## johpunk

bueno acabo de ejecutar el --depclean termino todo normal sin problemas, luego ejecute emerge --update --newuse --deep @system @world y pues no instalo nada, tambien ejecute revdep-rebuild y me salio este mensaje nose si me pueda traer efectos negativos en mi s.o

 *Quote:*   

> * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages
> 
> * The broken files are:
> 
> *   /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/libmimic.so
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno acabo de ejecutar el --depclean termino todo normal sin problemas, luego ejecute emerge --update --newuse --deep @system @world y pues no instalo nada, tambien ejecute revdep-rebuild y me salio este mensaje nose si me pueda traer efectos negativos en mi s.o
> 
>  *Quote:*   * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages
> 
> * The broken files are:
> ...

 

Puedes intentar localizar el paquete del que proceden:

```
equery b /usr/local/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/tpfarsight.so
```

Aunque quizás pertenenzcan a algo que hayas instalado a mano o a un paquete que ya no existe. En cualquier caso, si ningún paquete las reclama, debería ser posible borrarlos a mano sin problema alguno, así revdep-rebuild dejará de darte este aviso.

----------

## johpunk

ups de vuelta por aca, me habia quedado sin internet   :Laughing:   a ver e ejecutado equery b /usr/local/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/tpfarsight.so y me a salido

 *Quote:*   

> * Searching for /usr/local/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/tpfarsight.so

 

solo eso, pero hasta donde se eso del farsight lo usa el amsn para los mensajes de vos. alguna idea?

----------

## Stolz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ups de vuelta por aca, me habia quedado sin internet    a ver e ejecutado equery b /usr/local/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/tpfarsight.so y me a salido
> 
>  *Quote:*   * Searching for /usr/local/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/tpfarsight.so 
> 
> solo eso, pero hasta donde se eso del farsight lo usa el amsn para los mensajes de vos. alguna idea?

 

Parece que no es de nadie. Si te molesta, borra el archivo (previa copia) y si aMsn o algún  otro programa te protesta (no creo que pase) lo restauras.

----------

## johpunk

 *Quote:*   

> * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...
> 
> * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries
> 
> * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:
> ...

 

eso es lo que me sale despues del revdep-rebuild, ya esta bien todo o?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> eso es lo que me sale despues del revdep-rebuild, ya esta bien todo o?

 

Evidentemente, todo en orden amigo  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ok, entonces asunto resuelto   :Cool: 

----------

